# My Virtual Eventing Coach



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't heard of this service. But, given your situation, I'd say it is worth a try. 

If you do, let us know how it goes. I know several people who live in very remote areas who may be interested in doing that.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Sounds like a cool idea. If you try and don't like it, you're only out $24, right? Can you send unlimited videos or only one a week? (I didn't see where it specified.)
I wonder if there are virtual coaches for other disciplines?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think a "real life" trainer would always be preferable but, if you really can't find someone suitable, I'm sure this is better than nothing!


----------



## FancyIllusions (Jul 8, 2015)

I've heard of the site, and follow their free posts on facebook, but I don't know of anyone that has actually used it. I'd love to hear how it works out for you!


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Why do you feel you are having trouble finding one? The idea is yes to get one you get along with, one who understands your goals, but you are not paying for a friend.

Agreed 👍 I would not jump without shoes if horse usually has or use a heavy draft.

I have also done something called Interdressage. You film a test and submit it. It gets marked by a listed judge with feedback, tips and a percentage. It's also a competition so you may get a rosette as well.
If you need to work on something specific you can opt to submit that privately as long it's not more than five minutes.
The cost for either was £10 which I think is$7?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

The site looked confusing. For $0.83 or $24.95 a month, it looks like you have access to information, other people's questions and answers, forums, photo critiques and maybe a short video: which sounds great and maybe very helpful. Actual video sessions "up to an hour" look like a commitment of @29.95 per day. 

It is unclear whether you can mix the two subscriptions or how many/how long the short video submissions can be. For the monthly price, it might be worth trying.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

This is an older thread I wonder if the OP odd try it? 

*Irish Cob* £10 = $15 and a few cents.

It might well seem very strange to you and other Brits when you read that someone cannot find a trainer or get a vet immediately, this is because th distances are so great. 

Understanding this is difficult unless you have been there and seen for yourself.


----------

